# Beautycrunch.com- Huge Sale



## perfecttenn (Mar 1, 2009)

Huge Stila sale going on @ BeautyCrunch.com.  Just thought to let everyone know!


----------



## thespry (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *perfecttenn* 

 
_Huge Stila sale going on @ BeautyCrunch.com.  Just thought to let everyone know!_

 

Boooooo... I had a bunch of items picked out before I realized that they don't ship anywhere outside the US!


----------



## gabi03 (Mar 24, 2009)

thank you!


----------



## perfectdefect (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thespry* 

 
_Boooooo... I had a bunch of items picked out before I realized that they don't ship anywhere outside the US! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hate that I get excited but then get so angry when place don't ship outside the US.


----------



## scarlettgloss (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *perfectdefect* 

 
_I hate that I get excited but then get so angry when place don't ship outside the US._

 
I agree. But then I'm kind of relieved because my cc is safe.


----------



## BRO0KElynn (May 28, 2009)

Wow I'm checking out this site now, thank you!


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 4, 2009)

I think Stila is my new love!!!
thanks the prices are so CHEAP!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 4, 2009)

join the email list because sometimes they have stila warehouse sales and everything is ridiculously cheap and they'll have more stuff than they have on there now.


----------



## lolli (Jun 4, 2009)

I just received the Runway Eyes and the Smokey Eye palette from Beauty Crunch.  They are both gorgeous - I love Stila!  The Runway Eyes palette has the most beautiful burgandy brown color.  And on of them came with a black kajol (?) eyeliner.  It is such lush inky black color and stays well in the waterline.  I will definely be ordering more eyeliners from Stila - hopefull they will have some in stock at Beauty Crunch soon.


----------



## Thistle702 (Jul 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lolli* 

 
_I just received the Runway Eyes and the Smokey Eye palette from Beauty Crunch. They are both gorgeous - I love Stila! The Runway Eyes palette has the most beautiful burgandy brown color. And on of them came with a black kajol (?) eyeliner. It is such lush inky black color and stays well in the waterline. I will definely be ordering more eyeliners from Stila - hopefull they will have some in stock at Beauty Crunch soon._

 
Lolli,
So your experience w/ Beauty Crunch was positive? This is the first I've heard of them and their prices are AMAZING...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are their shipping prices reasonable? Does it take long to get there?

Sorry for all the questions, but I've just gotten out of a bad purchasing situation and am leery of a "too good to be true" thing. 

Thanks much!
Lisa


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 5, 2009)

Beautycrunch is totally 100% legit.


----------



## Birgit (Jul 5, 2009)

They do ship outside the u.s... Just send them an email....


----------



## lolli (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Thistle702* 

 
_Lolli,
So your experience w/ Beauty Crunch was positive? This is the first I've heard of them and their prices are AMAZING...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are their shipping prices reasonable? Does it take long to get there?

Sorry for all the questions, but I've just gotten out of a bad purchasing situation and am leery of a "too good to be true" thing. 

Thanks much!
Lisa_

 
Hi Lisa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had a very good experience with Beautycrunch - their shipping was reasonable and it took about a week for shipping (but it wasn't priority or express mail).


----------



## revoltofagirl (Jul 6, 2009)

loooove beautycrunch! I just purchased the "in the spotlight" set (with the cute silver clutch!) for $18!! I think it was originally $50. I'm always having to talk myself out of buying things from there because I don't necessarily need it but it's such a good deal


----------



## AshleyDanielle (Jul 6, 2009)

Thank you for the post!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jul 6, 2009)

beautycrunch is awesome. amazing prices. fast shipping. great customer service.


----------



## lilyily (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Birgit* 

 
_They do ship outside the u.s... Just send them an email...._

 
How sure are you?

Their site says

 Quote:

  We're sorry, we are currently unable to accept orders to be billed or shipped to destinations outside the U.S. we apologize for any inconvenience.


----------



## LatteQueen (Dec 23, 2009)

this site if fantastic...another makeup website of what I don't need right now..lol


----------



## dubaicos (Dec 2, 2012)

I try to visit but there is some connection problem....


----------



## fabulousmoolah (Dec 18, 2012)

I check that site but they don't seem to get new products very often at all.


----------



## futurestrength (Feb 27, 2013)

I live in Vancouver but I just ordered my first package with beauty crunch and had it delivered to Bellingham and picked it up there. I spent 50 for an 8-palette, foundation, bronzer, blush and a couple other things. Going through the package, I guess some accident happened at the factory and I got a free limited edition Kardashians Khaos for Stila palette (worth 45$!). So happy! Besides that fact, shipping was quick and my stuff was well packed, soooooo stoked though haha.


----------



## MISSRED (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks for the info, going to check it out now.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 19, 2014)

MISSRED said:


> Thanks for the info, going to check it out now.


  You're about five years too late.


----------

